# Pig LGD learning well



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Well she is going on about 6 months now and doing well. I left her in with the pigs for the first couple months I had her, actually a young boar that was about her size. She buddied up with him just fine. Then I got a little concerned when she started climbing out to get into the rest of the yard and over where our family dog, an outside Golden Retriever was. But after the new wore off, I have found that she will climb back in the pig pasture on her own at times and stay over with them. She has a few that will actually run from her that she likes to chase and bite their tails. Other than that she has been content to lay around with them most of the time. She does well barking at strange dogs and has taken the lead from our Golden in running a few off that thought they wanted to come visit. 
I considered getting another a while back and now I am glad I did not. I think another inexperienced puppy would have taken away from what she has learned from our older dog that she pays attention to a lot. She has been around our chickens, but never allowed unsupervised close contact and she has been around the goats with no issues and little interest so far.
I have put up LGD signs but the biggest issue I have had is people visiting and wanting to pet her and call her over. I have reprimanded her when I see her coming to them and most people are too ignorant to realize what they are even doing and say "Oh, it is ok I love dogs" I want to tell them " I could care less about you, I just do not want you to ruin my dog". Dogs are smart, it is people that are stupid, but maybe I am just a bit frustrated at some peoples ignorance of LGD's and their job. Seems some people can not understand there are dogs with a job, besides laying around eating and being petted!!! Anyway, I will probably still get another one and probably a full blood Anatolian next time, but I will wait until she is well trained in her job before I do, probably another year or so.


----------

